

Free logic book: Introduction to Proof Theory (1998) (PDFs) - rw
http://math.ucsd.edu/~sbuss/ResearchWeb/handbookI/

======
pasbesoin
It is chapter 1 of a handbook. As you'll see here, chapter two by the same
fellow is also available.

[http://www.math.ucsd.edu/~sbuss/ResearchWeb/HandbookProofThe...](http://www.math.ucsd.edu/~sbuss/ResearchWeb/HandbookProofTheory/)

